# [Review!] "The first adventure in this saga is an absolute delight."



## Morrus (Feb 1, 2007)

We just got our first review of _The Scouring of Gate Pass_.  Five stars at RPGNow!



> The first adventure in this saga is an absolute delight. The writing is really well done and the artwork draws you into the whole campaign. The maps are also clean and well designed, on par with any professionally print-published adventures out there.
> 
> The adventure has a lot of excitement and tension involved, not to mention surprises. It's far from your typical level 1 adventures that are usually just a dungeon crawl. There's plenty of action going on, but it never feels tedious and it's well thought out.
> 
> Eagerly awaiting the rest of the saga




For the rest of the review, see here.


----------

